

The Paging Game: Zarking and The Thing King - RiderOfGiraffes
http://son-of-sand.us/~rsc/MTS/thing-king.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I know this isn't news, and probably many of you already know this. However, I
was recently surprised to discover that some deeply geeky friends of mine
didn't know how virtual memory worked, so I pulled this out to explain it.

If only all technical documentation were half as accurate and half as
engaging.

------
derefr
The idea of writing swap to a tape (or some other kind of "dump") both scares
and intrigues me, in terms of its implications for how long some processes
would have to stay running for this to be at all useful to them.

